# What is Dura Ace Lite.....



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I was browsing the Trek website and noticed Dura Ace "Lite" being offered on many of their bikes. Is this a misprint? I've never heard of Dura Ace "Lite" before. Could someone please explain this?


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It probably means that they use DA for the main items like sti levers and cranks, but sub in cheaper Ultegra for things like the rear derr, bb and cassette.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

It uses 6066 alloy in some of the bolts, which have half the callories of titanium and are thus less filling.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Its actually DA derailleurs and crank but Ultegra everywhere else. It is just a trek thing that the do to bikes that comes standard with full Ultegra, you can add those Dura Ace pieces for about half the price of a complete Dura Ace upgrade for probably the same percentage in weight savings. Which can't be much more than a hundred grams.


----------

